# Supprimer XP et virtual box, comment procéder ?



## dwydyer (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Comment supprimer XP et VirtualBox dont je n'ai pas l'utilisation pour retrouver l'espace disque d'origine  actuellement alloués à XP sur VirtualBox ?

Remerciements anticipés


----------



## anneee (9 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Tu supprimes ta machine virtuel: ta maison/ bibliothèque/ virtualbox/ machine.

Ensuite tu supprimes virtualbox ( à vérifier sur le site développeur s'il existe un désinstalleur, sinon poubelliser tout simplement).

Faire une recherche spotlight pour vérifier qu'il ne reste pas des fichiers liés à virtualbox.


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2011)

Tu supprimes VirtualBox ( -> corbeille).
Tu mets le répertoire contenant ta machine virtuelle (fichier disque-dur virtuel) à la corbeille. */Users/<user_name>/Library/**VirtualBox*


----------



## dwydyer (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour Anneee bonjour Edd72, merci pour vos réponses.
Si je fiche virtualbox à la corbeille, le disque dur sera encore partitionné non?
Comment faire pour récupérer l'espace disque ?


----------



## anneee (9 Février 2011)

Avec une machine virtuelle, ton disque n'est pas partitionné, il te suffit de supprimer cette machine virtuelle pour récupérer l'espace disque.


----------



## dwydyer (9 Février 2011)

Très bien. Donc en supprimant virtualbox qui est virtuel je récupère l'intégralité du DD,c'est bien ça ?
Comment démarrer pour trouver  : /Users/<user_name>/Library/VirtualBox ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Pour désinstaller totalement VirtualBox, il ne suffit seulement pas de mettre l'application dans la corbeille et de vider cette dernière. En effet, la procédure d'installation copie aussi d'autres fichiers qu'il faut supprimer.

Les fichiers à jeter sont :
- l'application _VirtualBox.app_ dans le dossier _/Applications/_ ;
- le dossier _VirtualBox_ dans le dossier _/Bibliothèque/StartupItems/_ ;
- 4 fichiers _VBox&#8230;.ext_ dans le dossier _/Bibliothèque/Extensions/_ ;
- 5 fichiers exécutables dans le dossier _/usr/bin/_, nommés _VBox&#8230;_ et _VirtualBox_ .

(NB: Pour accéder à _/usr/bin/_ avec Finder, utiliser le menu _Aller>Aller au dossier..._ ou les touches Maj+Cmd+G, et taper le chemin).







Par ailleurs, l'exécution de l'application crée des dossiers et des fichiers, tels que les images des machines virtuelles qui ont déjà été évoquées, et le (ou les) fichier(s) de préférences spécifique(s) à l'application (dans _/Bibliothèque/Preferences/_ et/ou dans (maison)_/Bibliothèque/Preferences/_).


----------



## dwydyer (9 Février 2011)

Merci Pascal pour les infos. Je vais tenter de digérer tout ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour désinstaller totalement VirtualBox, il ne suffit seulement pas de mettre l'application dans la corbeille et de vider cette dernière. En effet, la procédure d'installation copie aussi d'autres fichiers qu'il faut supprimer.
> 
> ...



Je ne vois pas du tout ou je puis trouver VirtualBox.mpkg pour débuter la désinstallation....


----------



## edd72 (9 Février 2011)

En fait il te montre le contenu de l'installer (mpkg) et les fichiers qu'il installe. Partant de là c'est depuis la racine de ton disque que tu vas chercher les fichiers en bout d'arborescence.

Et pense auusi à supprimer la VM comme indiqué par anneee.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

Comment procéder pour aller à usr/bin à partir du finder pour supprimer les 5 dossiers VB ?
Supprimer la VM qu'est ce que c'est ? Comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Comment procéder pour aller à usr/bin à partir du finder pour supprimer les 5 dossiers VB


Comme je l'ai indiqué:





PA5CAL a dit:


> (NB: Pour accéder à _/usr/bin/_ avec Finder, utiliser le menu _Aller>Aller au dossier..._ ou les touches Maj+Cmd+G, et taper le chemin).


(voir l'image jointe)





dwydyer a dit:


> Supprimer la VM qu'est ce que c'est ?


C'est supprimer le ou les fichiers correspondant aux images de Windows utilisées par VirtualBox (fichiers avec une extension .ovf, .qm, .r0, .vdi, .vhd ou .vmdk).


.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour Pascal,
J'ai réussi à ôter les 5 dossiers VB et virtualbox dans usr/bin/

Comment procéder pour supprimer VM , en utilisant également "aller au dossier"?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

La fenêtre apparaît forcément si, dans Finder, tu utilises la commande de menu que j'ai indiquée (voir image jointe) ou que tu maintiens les touches Maj (&#8679 et Cmd (&#8984 en tapant la touche G.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour Pascal,
merci pour l'info.
J'ai réussi à ôter les 5 dossiers VB et virtualbox dans usr/bin/

Comment procéder pour supprimer VM , en utilisant également "aller au dossier"?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal,
> J'ai réussi à ôter les 5 dossiers VB et virtualbox dans usr/bin/
> 
> Comment procéder pour supprimer VM , en utilisant également "aller au dossier"?


Oups... Pour la question précédente, je vois que j'ai répondu un peu tard.


Pour supprimer la VM, on peut se contenter d'une utilisation « normale » de Finder.

Je n'ai pas VirtualBox actuellement sur mon Mac, mais si l'on en croit _anneee_, la VM se trouve dans le dossier (maison)_/Bibliothèque/VirtualBox/_.

Dans ce cas, placer ce dossier dans la corbeille et vider cette dernière doit suffire.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

Voilà qui est fait. Je viens de mettre le dossier Virtualbox à la corbeille.
Me voilà arrivé à la fin de la désinstallation complète du moins je l'espère.
Merci Pascal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h02 ----------

Au fait existe t'il un moyen qui permet d'observer que VirtualBox et Windows sont éliminés du DD ?


----------



## edd72 (10 Février 2011)

Deja tu as dû récupérer pas mal de place (si ta corbeille est vidée). Tu peux faire une recherche de VirtualBox et VBox avec spotlight...


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Au fait existe t'il un moyen qui permet d'observer que VirtualBox et Windows sont éliminés du DD ?


Non, à vrai dire il n'y a pas de moyen fiable. Par acquis de conscience, tu peux faire ce qu'indique edd72.

Si tu as supprimé les fichiers indiqués et que tu as vidé la corbeille, alors tout l'espace occupé a été libéré.

Toutefois, si ton but est d'effacer tout indice que VirtualBox et Windows ont été présents sur la machine, il en faudrait beaucoup plus.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

J'observe que le DD occupe  95 Gb sur 250
Il s'agit d'un MB  13,3 250 Gb avec les applications de base avec Ilife et Iworks
Le poids de mes documents, musique et images sont de 29 Gb
Est il normal que le système d'exploitation utiliserait 60 Gb ?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

À moins que tu aies installé des applications comportant des ressources particulièrement volumineuses, il est fort probable qu'une grande partie des 96 Go soit occupée par des données inutiles ou que tu n'as pas répertoriées.

Je te conseille de télécharger, d'installer et de lancer GrandPerspective afin de scanner ton disque depuis la racine. Tu pourras ainsi vérifier visuellement ce qui prend autant de place.

Mais si tu trouves quelque chose, avant d'effacer quoi que ce soit, il serait préférable qu'on en discute.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

Ok, je télécharge grand perspective et je regarde ce qu'il en est. Merci Pascal

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------

Je tente de télécharger grandperspective sans succès, il y a tellement de liens sur la page que je ne m'y retrouve pas. Tout en anglais et pas de mode d'emploi.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

Le lien direct de téléchargement de GrandPerspective version 1.3.3 est celui-ci :

http://sourceforge.net/projects/grandperspectiv/files/grandperspective/1.3.3/GrandPerspective-1_3_3.dmg/download


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

j'ai téléchargé grandperspective, il a scanné mes documents sans plus et a laissé un carré empli de couleurs différentes. Je n'y comprends pas grand chose...
Euh ! Oui j'ai trouvé pour scanner le DD mais les carrés de couleurs ne m'enseignent rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> À moins que tu aies installé des applications comportant des ressources particulièrement volumineuses, il est fort probable qu'une grande partie des 96 Go soit occupée par des données inutiles ou que tu n'as pas répertoriées.
> 
> Je te conseille de télécharger, d'installer et de lancer GrandPerspective afin de scanner ton disque depuis la racine. Tu pourras ainsi vérifier visuellement ce qui prend autant de place.
> 
> Mais si tu trouves quelque chose, avant d'effacer quoi que ce soit, il serait préférable qu'on en discute.



Eureka ! Je viens de trouver un gros emplacement dans ce carré de couleurs qui fait une taille de 19,8 Gb dans users/name/trash/virtualbox/HardDisks/Windows.vdi


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Février 2011)

dwydyer a dit:


> Eureka ! Je viens de trouver un gros emplacement dans ce carré de couleurs qui fait une taille de 19,8 Gb dans users/name/trash/virtualbox/HardDisks/Windows.vdi



S'il s'agit de _/Users/name/.Trash/_...  alors c'est la corbeille de l'utilisateur _name_ qui n'a pas été vidée.


----------



## dwydyer (10 Février 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> S'il s'agit de _/Users/name/.Trash/_...  alors c'est la corbeille de l'utilisateur _name_ qui n'a pas été vidée.



C'était bien ça, la corbeille utilisateur n'était pas vidée. Un nouveau scan "grandperspective" après avoir vidé la corbeille m'a permis de voir que les 19,8 Gb qu'utilisait Virtualbox ne sont plus présents sur le DD.
Merci PA5CAL  pour ton aide judicieuse et mes remerciements à anneee ainsi qu'à edd72

VirtualBox est donc définitivement supprimé du disque dur.
C'est résolu.


----------

